# Took him four tries...



## Texan (Feb 21, 2015)

But he finally got it. Three years till it started leaking.


----------



## FL pipe dope (Dec 3, 2014)

Moral of the story...use GOOD SCREWS??! ( stainless would be best?)


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

So the nail didn't rust that much, it appears. It seems to have acted like a plug of sorts in the pex.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

I've had that aswell. Now I make sure the Pex is nailed to the side of the joist 3 inches up.


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

I've been called in after the cable tv installer drilled into and ran the cable through the waste stack. "tv goes fuzzy every time someone flushes."


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Johns_TPS said:


> I've been called in after the cable tv installer drilled into and ran the cable through the waste stack. "tv goes fuzzy every time someone flushes."


Too bad it doesn't transmit video to the TV. :laughing:


----------



## Texan (Feb 21, 2015)

Ya its a galvanized nail so it lasted a long time. Nail was from a shelf support at the master closet.


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

plbgbiz said:


> Too bad it doesn't transmit video to the TV. :laughing:


Kind of fitting - must of the shows on tv now are crap...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Texan said:


> Ya its a galvanized nail so it lasted a long time. Nail was from a shelf support at the master closet.














Texan, is that red and blue pex the original water piping in the house? Or was the house re-piped?

When plumbers around here re-pipe a house, it's common to see red and blue pex not strapped in a wall. In your picture, it looks like the pex was dropped down the wall without being strapped properly. But I can't really tell from the pictures.


----------



## Texan (Feb 21, 2015)

Its a builder that we do work for now but this house was plumbed by another plumbing co they don't use anymore They didn't strap anything that I could see. Its so common a repair for us that I was in and out in a half hour. I probably should have put on a little better show but it was Friday afternoon


----------



## Texan (Feb 21, 2015)

Its a new house don't know how they they passed inspection.


----------

